# Linen Stitch



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Cast On: Multiples of 2

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Slip Stitch  sl
Yarn Forward  yf
Yarn Back  yb

Row 1: *K1,yf, sl 1, yb; Rep from * to end.

Row 2: *P1, yb, sl 1, yf; Rep from * to end.

Repeat rows 1  2 until you have reached your desired length.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

This stitch looks great when done in two colours

http://karlierobinson.com/2010/10/color-play-with-linen-stitch.html


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It is very pretty when complete.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

sounds interesting and I would like to try it as I make many scarfs. Do you slip as if to knit in Row 1, and slip as if to purl in Row 2? Thank you.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd like to try also. I'm also interested in which way to slip. Thanks for showing this pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm interested, too. Do you have patterns which used this?


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Judy C. said:


> sounds interesting and I would like to try it as I make many scarfs. Do you slip as if to knit in Row 1, and slip as if to purl in Row 2? Thank you.


I'm knitting a linen stitch scarf and the pattern states to always slip the stitch purlwise.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> i'm interested, too. Do you have patterns which used this?


There is a pattern called "mini mania scarf" by Sarah Core.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very interesting! Thank you for posting these links. I am getting some idea about using up odds and ends utilizing Karlie's technique. Pillows might be a good idea... I can always use more.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, slip purlwise on the linen stitch. For a scarf you could cast on 400 stitches and knit it lengthwise for however wide you want it or which actually doesn't take as long as you think. Or you can knit it widthwise which I'm finding takes much longer.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this .


Ann Heistad said:


> Yes, slip purlwise on the linen stitch. For a scarf you could cast on 400 stitches and knit it lengthwise for however wide you want it or which actually doesn't take as long as you think. Or you can knit it widthwise which I'm finding takes much longer.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a good site for demo and photos

http://verypink.com/2012/01/11/linen-stitch/


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

The linen stitch gives a denser fabric so it is also good for making placemats, mug rugs, totes etc. For a looser fabric use larger needles. 4.5mm or 6mm


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

My friends made linen stitch scarves. Theirs had long tails to be knotted into fringe on the ends so this "shortcut method" worked well. It was easier to remember and make either all yf(s) or all yb(s) depending which was more comfortable or faster and it made their work more even. Because linen stitch makes a woven texture (one over, one under) it works to do row 1 as above. The next row begin on the same side as the last row (don't turn the scarf over and work back to where the previous row bagan) knit 1 before starting the same directions as row 1. Or if you prefer working with purl stitches work with row 2 as above. If you add 3 stockinette stitches to the edges before beginning the linen stitch it will make a neat edge where the fringe is knotted.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That sounds very interesting, i'll have to try the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## slouie15 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have used the linen stitch and those inexpensive big balls of heavy worsted yarn from Walmart to make area rugs that match the colours in my bedspread. It's an easy fun stitch and the rugs last forever and of course are machine washable.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> Cast On: Multiples of 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> ...


I haven't tried needle-knitting yet, but this stitch is very pretty as shown in another's link -- in two colors! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I've made many linen stitch scarves. They also look great with a variegated yarn. When I've added fringe, I've bought size 6 beads in a matching on complementary colour to slide up the strands of yarn and rest against the scarf before knotting the fringe. I also play with different ways of knotting the fringe to add a little 'interest' to the finished product.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> This stitch looks great when done in two colours
> 
> http://karlierobinson.com/2010/10/color-play-with-linen-stitch.html


or more: this is with three different Koigu yarns. I'm working on another now, with one strand that is quite plain. It makes more pronounced stripes. The pattern is Koigu Linen Stitch Scarf, by Churchmouse Classics. Worked horizontally from cast on of 350 stitches. I put a marker every 50 stitches just to keep track.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

If it makes a very dense piece, I don't think I would like it for a scarf. I like something soft and no too wide around my neck, if anything at all. I do think the stitch is very pretty though. Vique


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Ohhhh, that is lovely.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Vique said:


> If it makes a very dense piece, I don't think I would like it for a scarf. I like something soft and no too wide around my neck, if anything at all. I do think the stitch is very pretty though. Vique


It's on my to do list in two colours for place mats. It works well as it comes out nice and flat


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

This would also make a lovely table runner.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> This would also make a lovely table runner.


Yes nice idea I might do one with the mats.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

slouie15 said:


> I have used the linen stitch and those inexpensive big balls of heavy worsted yarn from Walmart to make area rugs that match the colours in my bedspread. It's an easy fun stitch and the rugs last forever and of course are machine washable.


I'd love to try this to make a bath rug. What kind of yarn did you use - acrylic or cotton?


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

I used Koigu however it would work just as well with cotton and make a thicker surface.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

In Joelle Hoverson's book More Last Minute Gifts there is a pattern using the linen stitch with superfine merino wool for bookmarks on size 4 needles. A quick fun gift and a nice way to practice the linen stitch.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Vique said:


> If it makes a very dense piece, I don't think I would like it for a scarf. I like something soft and no too wide around my neck, if anything at all. I do think the stitch is very pretty though. Vique


Here's a picture of that scarf finished. It's about 4-1/2 inches wide and 60 inches long. This scarf is dense; it's called linen stitch because it looks like it's woven. But it's made with 4-ply sock yarn and comes out very flat and thin. Each slipped stitch is wrapped (by the YF or YB) and then knitted or purled in the next row. I came across this stitch before as the base of a shopping bag. That was worsted weight cotton and it made a very sturdy bottom of the bag.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful scarf mmccamant! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love this stitch and wish I could find a pattern for a men's sweater using this stitch. Does anyone know of one? My husband works out of doors and I think it would be very warm.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a pattern not a stitch.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

the key to this stitch is to remember to always slip the stitches as if you are going to purl regardless of your working yarn being in the front or back.
The "backside" of this stitch is pretty and looks nice for decorating the front yoke of a sweater or adding a "stripe" decoration a little above the cuff ribbed area. It is especially nice for home deco's like placemats or pillow covers. It's fun and quick as you are really only working every other stitch!


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

You can work this pattern in anywhere on a sweater...do a whole sleeve this way, alternate "stripe" areas etc. Have fun!


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have to try that.


----------



## slouie15 (Aug 11, 2012)

I used the Red Heart acrylic. Those really big balls from Walmart. The yarn is a worsted weight but too thick and too scratchy for me for a sweater but great for rugs.


----------



## Tisherbelle (Aug 11, 2011)

If you don't turn at the end of the row, how do you work back? Do you bring the yarn to the front to (which- purl or knit,) and which loop do you go into? How do you slip the slip stitch, knit or purl?
Once this is answered, then do you yb?
Thanks for your help. Tish


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Really lovely scarf!!!


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

The Linen Stitch looks great on pot holders and dish cloths


----------



## kasuro (Jun 19, 2012)

Tisherbelle said:


> If you don't turn at the end of the row, how do you work back? Do you bring the yarn to the front to (which- purl or knit,) and which loop do you go into? How do you slip the slip stitch, knit or purl?
> Once this is answered, then do you yb?
> Thanks for your help. Tish


If you want to work linen stitch in the round, cast on an odd number of sts and just keep going with *Knit 1, Yarn Front, Slip 1 purl wise, yarn back*


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you, the linen stitch is lovely. 

Pzoe


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I just found a men's sweater pattern using a "half linen stitch". The wrong side rows are plain purl. This might work for the DH. I'm afraid linen stitch on a regular pattern would make it shrink.

http://www.curiouscreek.com/patterns_kits/mens_sweater.pdf


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the information! I'm anxious to start and also make some placemats. I like being part of a "knitting family!"


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links and the pattern. It will be a future project for me. Thanks again.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting an interesting stitch, will have to try a scarf in this.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I am making the "Cerus Scarf" by Hilary Smith Callis. This scarf is knit in Linen Stitch lengthwise and looks like it was woven. Love this pattern, get it free on Ravelry. Allfreeknitting.com also has a pattern.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

mmccamant said:


> Vique said:
> 
> 
> > If it makes a very dense piece, I don't think I would like it for a scarf. I like something soft and no too wide around my neck, if anything at all. I do think the stitch is very pretty though. Vique
> ...


That is a beautiful scarf. I love the colors. I haven't done the linen stitch but, now that I've seen what it looks like, I am going to make a scarf using that stitch. A friend of my son's has asked if I would make him a purple and black scarf, I think this stitch will look good with those two colors. Thanks for showing us your beautiful scarf!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I like the idea of placemats and tablerunner. Please post a picture when you are through. Also maybe hot pads for the table. I like that idea too.
Your scarf is beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

TFurlo said:


> I am making the "Cerus Scarf" by Hilary Smith Callis. This scarf is knit in Linen Stitch lengthwise and looks like it was woven. Love this pattern, get it free on Ravelry. Allfreeknitting.com also has a pattern.


Hi, Thank you for posting this beautiful scarf! I just finished printing it off. Revan


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

If you use Koigu KPPM yarn the colors are gorgeous together! The pattern says that you can use any of their colorways to make a linen stitch scarf, so when I bought the pattern and yarn from my LYS, I bought totally different colorways to see if it was true. The colors came together so beautifully. I messed it up though and I have to take it all out and do it again to get the linen stitch right, so it is in my unfinished project bag at the moment. I will get it done though simply because of how beautiful it looks even when it is messed up.  I can't wait to see how it looks when I do it correctly!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

there is a super pattern on Ravelry called Landform Observations by Mary-Anne Mace a shawl with a mixture of linen stitch and interesting cabled edging. important to do the linen stitch fairly loose


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's a lovely stitch, I keep planning on some placemats but haven't started yet


----------

